# Display IP address on taskbar or desktop?



## rejects4all (Oct 21, 2003)

Just curious if anyone knows of a way to display a machines IP address on the desktop or taskbar without installing 3rd party software. We use VNC a lot where I work and that would make it really nice.


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

Have a look here for a link .


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I use BGinfo from Sysinternals, it allows you to configure a whole bunch of info for the desktip, including your IP address.


----------



## logistix_111 (Oct 16, 2003)

Just create a .gif or .jpg in Micrsoft Paint and save it as the Desktop wallpaper. I did this for all our servers at work. The desktop wallpaper of the machines were the names of the computers.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Why go to all that work when BGinfo will display the computer name, IP address, and a host of other info too? Oh, BTW, it's free.


----------



## xzaktailor (Nov 8, 2003)

If you don't wan to install any 3rd party software we need to know what Operation System?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rejects4all:_
> *Just curious if anyone knows of a way to display a machines IP address on the desktop or taskbar without installing 3rd party software. We use VNC a lot where I work and that would make it really nice. *


What version of VNC are you using. On my Company's network. WinVNC starts up and sits in the taskbar, so that if the help desk needs to help us out, they can take control of the computer. When they ask for the IP address of my computer, I just move the mouse cursor over the icon in the taskbar and the IP address displays.

Simple as that.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xzaktailor:_
> *If you don't wan to install any 3rd party software we need to know what Operation System? *


You use VNC, but you don't want to install any 3rd party software?


----------



## rejects4all (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnwill:_
> *You use VNC, but you don't want to install any 3rd party software?  *


Well, it's taken a long time and a lot of work to install vnc on hundreds of client machines. I can just make everyone run a reghack at login though if there was a reghack that would do what I was looking for. BGinfo looks pretty slick though. I wonder if I share it on a folder if clients could run it without having to have it installed. Something to checkout I suppose. Thanks for the links


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

BGInfo doesn't require an "official" install, so I suspect it might run from a network share, never though of trying it.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Still want to know what VNC program you are using? Like I said, if you are using WinVNC it should show the IP address of the machine when you hover the mouse over the icon in the tray. Why isn't that good enough.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

AFAIK, all the VNC versions show the IP, at least WinVNC, tightVNC, and UltraVNC all do.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnwill:_
> *AFAIK, all the VNC versions show the IP, at least WinVNC, tightVNC, and UltraVNC all do. *


That would make sense. So why would he need it to display on the Desktop then.

If he is running NT/2000/XP, he could always download WNTIPCFG from Microsoft and put a shortcut to that on the desktop. Then the user could just double click that and it would display their ip address.


----------

